# Nexen Tyres - N'Fera SU1



## rajanm1 (Feb 1, 2014)

So I was looking at replacing my tyres with a set of Goodyear Eagle F1 Asymmetric 2 (255/35/19) as they have good reviews....good braking/handling in dry/wet, low noise and rolling resistance but then I came across some Nexen N'Fera SU1 tyres which are a lot cheaper and have the same tyre spec!

Usually I wouldn't skimp out on tyres but I need 4 and money is tight and they also have great reviews.
Has anyone here tried them?

https://www.tyreleader.co.uk/car-tyres/ ... 96y-410991


----------



## Hipstar (Dec 30, 2014)

rajanm1 said:


> So I was looking at replacing my tyres with a set of Goodyear Eagle F1 Asymmetric 2 (255/35/19) as they have good reviews....good braking/handling in dry/wet, low noise and rolling resistance but then I came across some Nexen N'Fera SU1 tyres which are a lot cheaper and have the same tyre spec!
> 
> Usually I wouldn't skimp out on tyres but I need 4 and money is tight and they also have great reviews.
> Has anyone here tried them?
> ...


http://www.tyrereviews.co.uk/Tyre/Nexen/N-Fera-SU1.htm

Seems OK, but it is all relative. If mrs smith has written a review and dropping the kids off at school in her citreon Picasso is great with these tyre, that's one thing. Driving your precious TT(Quattro?) hard may be something else entirely.

All tyres have what I think is called GRU rating, or something like that, and tells you 3 things

Traction
Treadware
Temperature

This is the thing to look for and find out when buying tyres.

I have F1's. 
Hope that helps


----------



## rajanm1 (Feb 1, 2014)

Hipstar said:


> rajanm1 said:
> 
> 
> > So I was looking at replacing my tyres with a set of Goodyear Eagle F1 Asymmetric 2 (255/35/19) as they have good reviews....good braking/handling in dry/wet, low noise and rolling resistance but then I came across some Nexen N'Fera SU1 tyres which are a lot cheaper and have the same tyre spec!
> ...


Thanks, that's why I wanted to know if someone here had tried them and if they had any views on how good/bad they were.
I think traction = AA, treadwear = 300 and temperature = A which seems good as well!


----------



## Hipstar (Dec 30, 2014)

That does seem good 
I'd be interested to know, if you get them, how good they are


----------



## Grizzlebear (Oct 2, 2015)

I had them before on the ST. Good all rounders but didnt trust them braking from 80+ mph. Felt like they struggled under the load.


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Those who wanted to be negative about these tyres didn't make it around the corner alive...

On a serious note: I wouldn't try to save 100-150 pounds or so by getting tyres that may not work on a car as sensitive as the TT. The Nexen tyres might be OK-ish the first year but we all know the Goodyear tyres are great, start to finish.

Bit less beer and or wine and you're there.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

They may well be fine, but bear in mind you and your car sit on four points each about the size of two hands. Not very much contact with the road, so get the best you can.

Always go for a decent first tier tyre or at least one with reviews from owners of similar cars.


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Shug750S said:


> They may well be fine, but bear in mind you and your car sit on four points each about the size of two hands. Not very much contact with the road, so get the best you can.
> 
> Always go for a decent first tier tyre or at least one with reviews from owners of similar cars.


Sound advise, cheaper tyres are cheap for a reason.


----------



## Grizzlebear (Oct 2, 2015)

I wouldnt be happy with them on a TT. i always used to twitch when doing an island at good speed under braking.


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

An interesting read from 2012. Maybe you shouldn't always judge a tyre on it's name...

http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/accessorie ... -test-2012


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

barry_m2 said:


> An interesting read from 2012. Maybe you shouldn't always judge a tyre on it's name...
> 
> http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/accessorie ... -test-2012


Test is pointless as its not reviewing the premium tyres, ie F1's, sport contacts, pilot sports, P zeros etc. Its reviewing the cheaper tyres from the big brands imo.


----------



## Grizzlebear (Oct 2, 2015)

Read the test page. Might as well got my granny to test them doing 20mph. The test has no bearing on the tyre under extreme load.


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

Grizzlebear said:


> Read the test page. Might as well got my granny to test them doing 20mph. The test has no bearing on the tyre under extreme load.


And where on the public roads is a tyre going to experience 'extreme load'?

Its a real world test. No matter how good a drive you think you are, it's very unlikely you are every going to push a tyre to it's limit under any normal, or 'spirited' driving on the public roads.


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

Danny1 said:


> Test is pointless as its not reviewing the premium tyres, ie F1's, sport contacts, pilot sports, P zeros etc. Its reviewing the cheaper tyres from the big brands imo.


It's a 4 year old test as I mentioned, and it was one of the first things that came up when I google'd the brand.

I didn't say anything about what tyres were used, or have anything to do with the test it's self, or in any way am I affiliated with Nexen 

I purely said... maybe you shouldn't judge a tyre by its name 

I could ask you why you think any tests done on 'non premium' tyres, is pointless?


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

If the main reason is price then they are the tyre for you...

If you want a proven tyre, with £millions in development in it to make sure you stay attached to the road for as long as possible then high end, branded tyres are the way to go.....

Tests are not pointless but they are around a price point. Test the high end stuff against the Nexen and it will come last (ish)

High end tyres wouldn't exist if everything beneath it was just as good!


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

barry_m2 said:


> Danny1 said:
> 
> 
> > Test is pointless as its not reviewing the premium tyres, ie F1's, sport contacts, pilot sports, P zeros etc. Its reviewing the cheaper tyres from the big brands imo.
> ...


I said that test is pointless with regards to OP question, he wants to know how they would compare to F1's, hence that test is pointless, pretty simple stuff


----------

